
72,000 Lumen Water-Cooled Flashlight – NewProductPorn - johncole
https://www.reddit.com/r/NewProductPorn/comments/cxnb6d/72000_lumen_watercooled_flashlight/
======
bradknowles
To quote from that thread, this is 3 years old, was a custom built rig that
was never for sale, and the guy who built it died a year ago.

Cool project, though.

